# Tranasport Nurse Advanced Trauma Course



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone have an opinion on this course?  Experiences?  Im a little gunshy after the disappointment that was the CFP-C test prep class i took this october at the ems expo...



Dear Mr. James Marshall Clary,

We have 3 new TNATC courses to offer you next year!

March 18-20, 2011
Fort Wayne, IN
Provider Course
Class Limit: 24
Course Coordinator: Karen Jones

April 22-24, 2011
San Antonio, TX
Provider Course
Class Limit: 24
Course Coordinator: Jim Allday

October 7-9, 2011
La Crosse, WI
Provider Course
Class Limit: 24
Course Coordinator: Kolby Kolbet


You can register for one of these courses in the Online Store or under Events. You can also print off a registration form at Here. All courses after August 2010 will be presented with the newly revised and updated TNATC material.

We hope you will take advantage of attending one of these valuable courses. Please let me know if you have any questions!

Nikole Good 
Association Administrator 
Air & Surface Transport Nurses Association 
7995 E. Prentice Ave. 
Suite 100 
Greenwood Village , CO  80111 
astna@gwami.com 
800.897.6362 
303.770.1614 fax


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

I need to edit my opening statement, it was the CFP-C test prep class that I took, not CCP-C.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I need to edit my opening statement, it was the CFP-C test prep class that I took, not CCP-C.



Fixed.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Level1pedstech (Dec 31, 2010)

If you don't get anything here you might want to try the emergency nurses forum over at allnurses.com. I'm sure with the mix of medics turned RN and other pre hospital providers over on that forum that someone will have an opinion.


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 31, 2010)

I took the TNATC class put on in Dallas a year or so ago. I was much more impressed with the TNATC than I was with the FP-C prep course I took.

Then again, even though the curriculum is standard, all the courses offered are not created equal, you know what I mean? 

I would say go for it. I think you will be more satisfied than you were with the FP-C review. The labs and skills were better, presentations were more detailed, and instructors seemed very knowledgeable.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Medic785 (Dec 31, 2010)

Although slightly off-topic, just remember that trauma-related questions make up only 7% of the questions asked on the FP-C exam.  I am sure you'll gain more advanced knowledge than just trauma through the TNCC course but don't become too engrossed in trauma that you miss out on invasive hemodynamic monitoring, advanced airway, etc... topics that make up greater percentages of the questions on the examination.

I would recommend any of the review products offered by William Wingfield at www.theresqshop.com if you haven't already looked there.  These helped me immensely when I passed the FP-C examination in October.


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 31, 2010)

While TNATC is essentially a trauma course, I found it to be a little more all encompassing than TNCC, which I have sat in on also. TNATC gets more into the medicine of trauma, if that makes any sense. 

I felt TNCC was more geared toward a clinical setting professional needing a general trauma overview, maybe slightly more in depth than PHTLS. This is just my opinion of course. If I were giving anyone advice, I would go for TNATC over TNCC hands down, especially if you are in critical care transport.

I would have to agree with the previous poster though, all of Will Wingfield's material is top notch. If I were to give anyone advice on passing FP-C, it would center around having an in depth knowledge of hemodynamic monitoring, pedi neo, and OB GYN. The reason I say this is that these are the subjects that most people seem to not use often, so they tend to have the lowest scores.

It seems like everyone I have talked to who has failed their first attempt at FP-C, CCRN, or CFRN (all similar tests really,) always misses the cut off by 5 questions or less. Anything over the passing score on those exams is showing off...IMHO. They are all very challenging, extremely valid tests.


----------

